# Okay, let's hear it: What was your first concert?



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Bound to be a range of music out there, across several generations. What was your first concert, in what town? Tell the truth, and shame the devil.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

KC and the Sunshine Band at the Houston Rodeo.


----------



## Spinky (Aug 11, 2005)

Procol Harum and King Crimson at the Majestic here in Dallas.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

I am trying to think back that far, for now I will have to go with Mel Tillis, early 80's, at the Yellow Rose down in Corpus. I was just a kid.


Sent from my iPhone6 using TapatalkPro


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow, it's true confessions night. Mine was the Righteous Brothers in Lubbock at the Tech arena, followed a week later by Paul Revere and the Raiders. My brothers and I were in junior high, got started early...


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Molly Hatchet.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Chicago. 1972.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

4/69, Dallas...Jimi at Memorial Aud.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Van Halen on the 1984 tour.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Iron Maiden!


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

E. C. (Eric Clapton) Houston coliseum festival seating bring your blanket. lol A long time ago.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

CCR at the Continental Showcase...1969 maybe? It's been a long time.
edit: OOPS, it was 1970.
http://rockinhouston.com/images/ccr-7-11-70jpg/1217?type=years&subtype=Performers&typeUnid=18&page=2

Sat on the floor 15 feet from the stage. As a we lad of 20, I was blown away!

Keep On Chooglin'!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Rush!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Elvis 1970 Houston Rodeo. And my second was Lynyrd skynyrd Marshall Tucker Charlie Daniels, together at the Sam Houston Coliseum.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

Greezy Wheels Band at the Armadillo with my sister in 1976. Saw Lynard Skynard at the Coliseium in Corpus in 1977 just before the plane crash.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Dang, we're a bunch of old people.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Something at the rodeo when I was 5 or younger. I recall the partridge family and sonny and Cher. Don't know which was first.


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

Emerson Lake & Palmer on Halloween night, at the downtown coliseum in 1977. Saw the Electric Light Orchestra a couple of weeks later at the Summit. That was the start of a lot of concerts.


----------



## Catawba (Apr 10, 2012)

Brooks & Dunn, Houston rodeo circa 1992-1993. I rocked that t-shirt so hard to elementary school the next day.


----------



## AcFixer (Mar 7, 2011)

In 1992 I got on stage with a band at Bo's Barn in Salado and sang the 3rd verse to Friends In Low Places with them. We sang the chorus over and over and over and the crowd went wild. I had more free beer that night than anyone could ever drink in a lifetime. 

Or did you mean the first concert I ever went to? Which was a lot more boring...


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

First Big concert, I think mine was Iron Maiden.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Ha ha yeah we're old guys all right. Imagine seeing this in junior high....


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ted Nugent


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

George Straight - New Years Eve- Reunion Arena, Dallas 1986


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

Wet Willie..dude could rock a harmonica.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

I love Wet Willie, really underappreciated musician


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

Summer of 70 believe, Randall's Island in NYC Steppenwolf, Grand Funk RR and Jimi later but we couldn't stay for him


----------



## Srice (Jul 2, 2014)

Jimi is a tough one to beat!

Mine was Styx and April Wine.


----------



## FISHHOGG (Aug 12, 2005)

*Texas*

ZZ TOP in 1975 in the Summit in Houston


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

Three Dog Night


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

The Animals in the Houston Colliseum in 66' or 67'. House of the Rising Sun!


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

Steppenwolf


----------



## Lsube0555 (Dec 10, 2012)

'92 i think i was 10, garth brooks, clint black, and tracy byrd


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Donny Osmond and the Osmond Brothers, Tarrant County Convention Center, Ft. Worth, 1971. I was 12 and convinced that Donnie would see me in the stands in my purple crushed velvet hiphuggers and white satin hippie shirt and fall madly in love with me. Didn't happen. But I did get a sore throat from screaming so much! lol


----------



## baron von skipjack (Jun 23, 2009)

tommy james & the shondels...sharon,pa..at a skating rink,,,,1966..or it could have been houston's own,,,archie bell and the drells,,idora park,youngstown ohio


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Jimi Hendrix 2-18-68 Houston Music Hall. Front row. Still half deaf in one ear. lol Went with High School and life long bud, boat, here on 2cool. Good times.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

No idea......I went to so many long ago. Saw just about everyone I wanted to see but I have no idea who was first. I kinda partied pretty hard back in the day......


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Got to be a few on here that went to the Beatles 1965 @ the Coliseum, passed on that one because of all the screaming chicks...lol ..that or we were all to young to drive...lol


----------



## ReelMNSurfStyle (Aug 19, 2005)

warrant in 1989 in a small club on ft. lauderdale beach. Saw them again a few weeks ago new years eve night minus lead singer the late jainy lane.


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

ZZ Top at the Summit, December 1982 maybe? Wasn't part of a tour, just a one time show.


----------



## white cap (Jun 11, 2004)

Old downtown Music Hall and all I remember is some song about "sweet pea" in 1966!

Best concert was Luvin Spoonfull in Nacogdoches 1967......


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

ZZ Top in the Summit on Nov. 27, 1975. I will never forget that show....


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

Chicago - 1970, Miami Beach Convention Center.


----------



## ole blueduck (Dec 6, 2013)

That was alot of brain cells ago .


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

1983 ZZ Top Eliminator Tour -- Dallas, TX


----------



## 3rdbarnottoodeep (May 1, 2009)

Grand Funk Railroad and
The Guess Who
I think 1972


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

The Band at the Houston Music Hall.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Texas Jam in the Astrodome about 1980. The Rockets, Blue Oyster Cult, Foghat, REO Speedwagon, and Heart. It was a LONG day.


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

Blue Oyster Cult and Jethro Tull. San Diego Sports Arena. 1976


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

Megadeth at the Villa Real in McAllen


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

First ever - Crystal Gayle @ Houston Rodeo - 1983

First without parents - MC Hammer @ Beaumont Montagne Center - 1990


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Chuck Berry 1959.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Trouthappy said:


> Wow, it's true confessions night. Mine was the Righteous Brothers in Lubbock at the Tech arena, followed a week later by Paul Revere and the Raiders. My brothers and I were in junior high, got started early...


I have their autograph !


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

My first concert was The Beatles.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

I was 5 years old in 1976 and we saw Freddy Fender at HLSR. I never missed a year until '95 or '96. Ain't been to HLSR since then.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Pink Floyd in 1985 at Busch stadium in St.Louis Mo!!


----------



## Reel Screamer (Jun 8, 2004)

Foghat with Pat Travers in the Sam Houston Colesium. Sometime in the late 70's.


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

Humble Pie/ Ronnie Montrose 1974


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I think it was '92. Garth Brooks at the HLSR. I don't think I'd care to see him today.


----------



## gatortrout (Aug 13, 2005)

ac/dc back in black 1981


----------



## ole blueduck (Dec 6, 2013)

Frank Zappa at armadillo world in Austin 73 I think .


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

1982 - Front row - Lionel Richey and the Pointer Sisters :rotfl:


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

Spirit and Blue Cheer in the late 60s.


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

Led Zeppelin when I lived in Irving Tx. Might have been the summer of 1974, right before 8th grade. 
Sat behind stage with a pole in front of me but it was all good.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

George Strait, JK Northway in Kingsville. 1983.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Bachman Turner Overdrive San Antonio 1972 or 73 maybe


----------



## THUNDERSTORM (Feb 10, 2011)

Ac/dc in houston around 1981


----------



## Capt. Blood (Apr 1, 2010)

Yes - 1973 Sam Houston Coliseum......It sure did smell funny!


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Ricky Skaggs in East Bernard about 1985.


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

Shiva's Headband at the old Catacombs Club over by what is now the Galleria, late 60's. Shiva's is still going in and around the Austin area.


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

fastpitch said:


> Shiva's Headband at the old Catacombs Club over by what is now the Galleria, late 60's. Shiva's is still going in and around the Austin area.


I had to Google the Catacombs. Some good bands played there!


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

I went to the 1st annual K-Country sponsored concert at the Ocala, FL fairgrounds right around 2000 I believe - possibly 2001. It was quite a show. Travis Tritt, Aaron Tippen, Patty Loveless, TG Shepherd, Oak Ridge Boys, Chad Brock and probably more, but those are the ones I can remember. I went to that concert either 2 or 3 years in a row. The 1st year was the best. By the 2nd year, they had tightened up rules and security a lot, and it made everything less interesting.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

probably either George Straight or Randy Travis @ HLSR

first just straight muisic concert would be Buzz Fest 2 we smoked so much that day we smoked our self's sober lol


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

Deep Purple, JGeils Band , and Navasota in the Houston Astrodome.
1973 or was it '74 , it's still fuzzy.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Ac/dc 1977 ritz music hall Corpus Christi ...head east opened...great show!!!


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Trapeze. Moody Center in Galveston. Fall 1974


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

Stumpgrinder said:


> Trapeze. Moody Center in Galveston. Fall 1974


Wow Trapeze, that would have been a good one to go to. 
Iam going to pull them up on You Tube now, lol.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

Rex Allen at the San Antonio FAT Stock Show and Rodeo. Around 1960.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

alice cooper,, sam houston coliseum 1973


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

The Beatles, Sam Houston Coliseum, 1965


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Mark454 said:


> Wow Trapeze, that would have been a good one to go to.
> Iam going to pull them up on You Tube now, lol.


ill help,lol


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

REO Speedwagon, Heart & John Cougar 1980
Talk about weed everywhere.


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

Hank Jr. and Sawyer Brown at the HLSR


----------



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

Eagles 1980 Austin


----------



## maco (Jan 13, 2008)

deep purple,j.geils band astrodome august 74,still got my ticket stub,whewww,what an adventure,lol


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

FISHROADIE said:


> Elvis 1970 Houston Rodeo. And my second was Lynyrd skynyrd Marshall Tucker Charlie Daniels, together at the Sam Houston Coliseum.


Elvis at the rodeo in '74. I was 7. First one I truly remember well, not counting Bill Cosby at the Arena Theater, was REO Speedwagon, Maybe '81.

My last three concerts. Elton John, The Who, and Paul McCartney.

Next two concerts. The Who and Elton John.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Motley Crue, Guns & Roses opened up for them, bad arse concert!


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

KISS

At the Summit. I was in junior high.



Kelly


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Dead Kennedys


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

My older brother took me to a roller rink that was built inside a huge cave outside St.Louis, and Bob Seger played. I later heard an interview that he did and he said that he almost quit the music business after that night, thinking he had hit rock bottom playing in a cave!

The first concert that I went on my own was Rare Earth, 1971.


----------



## HAYWIREZ (Aug 9, 2006)

First concert was definitely HLSR many different artist.

First concert without parents was in the SUMMIT-

CHARLIE DANIELS BAND about 79-80.

Wow the fumes in the summit were strong.


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

notthatdeep said:


> The Beatles, Sam Houston Coliseum, 1965


X2 Dang we sure got old, but what a ride! :walkingsm


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

Bob Keyes said:


> X2 Dang we sure got old, but what a ride! :walkingsm


We may be old, but we got to see all the cool bands!!!


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

spuds said:


> We may be old, but we got to see all the cool bands!!!


We sure did, and I ain't gettin' off the train for a long time either! :dance:


----------



## tha bum (Oct 1, 2009)

KISS and STYX at The Summit Sept. 1977 i was on the floor (no seats back then all gen. admission on the floor) it was a heck of an experience for a 14 yr old with all the pot and the ladies on the big screen it was great. still have my stub that the taker tears in half so all it says is SS.


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Wishbone Ash, Jethro Tull and Ted Nugent and the Amboy Dukes.


----------



## Hoggin' it (Oct 27, 2006)

Willie Nelson
fort worth,,,long ago


----------



## 1buckfan1 (Aug 19, 2011)

Kansas in 1978 Wheeling, WV


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

The ramones at aquafest in '87..i think. Also saw the beach boys, cheap trick, and a bunch of others at aquafest in that time period.


----------



## buckweet (Aug 8, 2011)

had to think about it........ 

Santana at the coliseum , had to be late '70s


----------



## piratical (Jan 9, 2013)

Def Leppard w/john butcher axis and UB40. at the Houston Colosseum..


----------



## chunker59 (Jul 20, 2011)

Led Zeppelin in Frankfurt, Germany in 1970. 11 years old at the time.


----------



## itskris (Oct 11, 2005)

The Amboy Dukes at the Muskegon Armory (MI). I will let you guess who the lead guitarist was--he is known to play with his teeth during a solo.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Black Sabbath/Ozzie...believe it or not.


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

itskris said:


> The Amboy Dukes at the Muskegon Armory (MI). I will let you guess who the lead guitarist was--he is known to play with his teeth during a solo.


Ted Nugent

Kelly


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Elvis Presley 
Tarrant County Center, Fort Worth, TX June 18, 1972
Was home on leave got free tickets from a friend.

Wasn't a concert but went fishing with Jimmy Dean and Roy Clark in Alaska in 1969. I was a guest. I was stationed at Elmendorf AFB at the time.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

My first, believe it or not was Ray Charles and the Raelette's and BB King at the Mill Run Theater, Chicago Illinois around 1972. We stuck out like four extremely white thumbs.
Second, The Eagles-The Long Run at the Summit. Joe Walsh played for about an hour. Don't know the year, 1979-1980 something. I still have a hangover but I made it to the brass shack at Phillips Refinery in Old Ocean on time the next day.


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Tom T Hall at the prison rodeo in Huntsville when I was a kid.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

1970 - Sam Houston Coliseum - Mountain opened for Black Sabbath!

11 pages, and I can't believe no one else saw that show! Or is it that no one my age remembers it?


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Mad Mike said:


> Tom T Hall at the prison rodeo in Huntsville when I was a kid.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damm, You been locked up for a while huh?:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## reload56 (Apr 6, 2012)

Sam Houston Coliseum 1972 or 1973 I think and it was Marshall Tucker Band, Lynyrd Skynyrd and Joe Walsh. Awesome time, wish I could do it again.


----------



## smokin lures (Apr 28, 2012)

Chris Ledoux the year he he came out riding a bronc and went straight up on stage in Houston.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*As a child in Austin*

Back in the 50s and 60s my parents took me to all sorts of concerts, not rock and roll, but cultural events like flamenco guitars, orchestras, pianists, etc. They were free or low cost put on by the Cultural Entertainment Committee at UT. I tried to look it up and I think it is defunct. This was from a 1983 source:

"Cultural Entertainment Committee (CEC)
A faculty-student committee operating under the jurisdiction of the Texas Union. It brings drama, dance, music, lectures, and other cultural programs to the campus for community entertainment. Students may pay a fee at the beginning of a semester that entitles them to a discount on ticket prices."


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

Nazareth, Edgar Winter, and T-Rex 

Wings stadium back in '78. General admission tickets were $6.50


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

At the Rodeo, Sonny and Cher, Elvis, Kenny Rodgers and Dolly Parton, Charlie Pride, Charlie Rich, Mac Davis and a few I'm sure I forgot. 

First concert not at the Rodeo was Chicago and The Beach Boys at Jeppeson Stadium, around 1974.


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

FISHHOGG said:


> ZZ TOP in 1975 in the Summit in Houston


I was there....Thanksgiving Day! Remember the Bison and Longhorn Steer rising from below the stage at either end with the custom made microphones on their mouths? The used a cattle prod and got them to make all kind of noises. The gals there gave a great show as well.

ZZ was my first real concert in high school, but we saw Charley Pride at the Houston Rodeo in 1972 in the Dome.


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

1983, Houston, at the Summit, I was 14, my cousin won tickets to see Loverboy from 93Q. Zebra was the opening band.


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Elvis in Houston

Next Seger in Houston


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

So many mind enhancing drugs back then....Don't remember.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

If we're counting the Rodeo...guess mine would be Gene Autrey at the old downtown Coliseum... Old Gene was so drunk he fell off his horse....:rotfl:


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Motley Crue / Loudness in '85


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

ZZ Top in the Summit


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

J. Geils, Detroit Michigan 1980? They did 6 straight nights, all sold out and recorded some of their live album from the show I attended. I was 16.


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

1958 Coliseum, Houston, Tx Jerry Lee Lewis and others. A fight broke out down front just about the time Jerry Lee got wound up pretty good. The cops hauled the guys off and Jerry Lee stopped playing and said " hey folks, the shows up here" and cranked right up again, pounding away on that poor piano and finally ended up jumping onto the keys. Wish I could recall the rest of the performers at that show.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Jeff Beck 1968 Houston Music Hall
Jimi Hendrix 1969 Houston Coliseum 
Rolling Stones Dallas 1969
then I lose track...
Cream
Jefferson Airplane
Janis Joplin
ETC.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

kenny said:


> Jeff Beck 1968 Houston Music Hall
> Jimi Hendrix 1969 Houston Coliseum
> Rolling Stones Dallas 1969
> then I lose track...
> ...


Bet them shows were foggy!!


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Kizz 1976 San Antonio


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*Theywere All Foggy*

Elo 77'


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

The Box Tops in about 1966? on the beach in Galveston.


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

Neal Ford and the Fanatics @ the S.P.J.S.T Lodge Pokrok 14Th & Beall Houston.
IIRC it's was 2 bucks.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Not my first but was a good one I seen Garth Brooks in Bellville at the fairgrounds when he was a nobody was a heck of a show
Also seen Billy Ray Cyrus at the bluebonnet in SA way back when lmao!
And Red Stegall at the George Foundation as it was called back then


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Thin Lizzy.


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

KISS @ L.A. convention ctr. aug '79

...my mom took me.......


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Mrschasintail said:


> Black Sabbath/Ozzie...believe it or not.


Saw this one in Beaumont.


----------



## trout2th (May 28, 2014)

KISS 1979 Lake Charles Civic Center. Man was it loud!


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Rush - Moving Pictures tour April 1981 Music Hall


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Conway Twitty, in the Houston Coloseum, when he was still singing rock and roll. Probably '58 or '59. Yeah, I'm old too.


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

Rolling Stones, 1981 at the Cotton Bowl in Dallas.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

ZZ Top Fandango tour at the Summit in 1975. REO Speedwagon was the opening act. 

First concert at the Summit IIRC. It was an eye opening experience for a middle class white kid from the suburbs. LOL! I was exposed to a lot of firsts that night.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

H.O.R.D.E. tour up in Maine was the first one we drove to by ourselves. Then the dead boston runs... Whole school was empty when they swung by. Good times.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Johnny Mathis @ the Arena '78.


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

My Little Big boat said:


> Lynyrd Skynyrd


Turn it up. LOL


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Mine was Chuck Berry in Ft Lauderdale Fl. Has anyone mentioned Rockin Houston.com that was posted on here a while back, some cool photos there!
Wonder if any 2 coolers saw the Janis concert at the music hall in Oct. 1969!
That must have been a good show!
My first concert in TX was the Rolling stones in the Cotton Bowl in 1975!


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

1968 Allman Brothers in Coliseum never forget it


----------



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

My parents took me to see Sonny and Cher at the Rodeo and my first rock concert was KISS with a POS band called Breathless that opened for them.


----------



## HTJ (May 26, 2011)

Willie Nelson in the Taylor County coliseum (Abilene), 1983. Got tee totally liquored with the band afterwards. Incidentally Willie was my last concert, a few months ago in Helotes. I behaved this time.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

We knew someone. We'd show up at the Coliseum with a coat and tie 2 hrs early and usher.When show started, we'd go front row.ZZ Top,AliceCooper, Foghat,...so much smoke you'd get high just being there.Can't remember all the big names that I saw.Those were the "Good 'ole days"!


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

U2 Achtung Baby tour '92 in the Summit


----------



## Jaydub (Jun 2, 2012)

First ever-Oak Ridge Boys and Charley Pride at the Cow Palace in Tyler I think.

First without parents was Monsters of Rock in 1988 I think, at Rice Stadium. Scorpions, Dokken, Kingdom Come, Metallica, and Van Halen.


----------



## aero (Feb 23, 2005)

*concert*

The Eagles and Commander Cody and the Lost Planet Airmen at Jeppesen Stadium.


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

*Jerry anyone??*



spuds said:


> We may be old, but we got to see all the cool bands!!!


Ive seen the Dead about 18 times over the years
1st shows at Austins Manor Downs 1980
Ventura Calif 1982
3 shows in Miami , New Orleans, Red Rocks, Houston-Astro World, Manor downs again, Indy, 
Including several post Jerry Garcia shows with the bands former members, 
"further, the dead, Bob Weirs band, Bob and Rob Wasserman duet
Took the GF to see her first show last year in Denver. She loved It. I proposed to her there!!!
And the band is celebrating their 50th year as group!! What a long...........strange trip its been
disclaimer if you dont get it dont knock it


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

First for me was probably Paul Revere and the Raiders.
After that, many memorable ones- Stones, Joplin, Led Zep, Joe Cocker, Santana several times, Dylan several times,SRV numerous times, Freddy King numerous times. Some of my favorites were- Van Morrison and Al Green at the Armadillo, Los Lobos and Santana at Sunken Gardens in San Antonio, and Hendrix in Denver at his last gig with Experience before hitting Woodstock with Band of Gypsies.
I'm a lot more selective nowadays and it takes something special to get me out of the house!


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Merle Haggard at the Jasper rodeo. Man Im old now. Jealous of the Molly Hatchet. That was a good band that didnt go big.


----------



## waderaider (May 21, 2004)

1978 RUSH, Max Stewart and U.F.O at the san Antonio municipal auditorium.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Severalty people have mentioned the Armadillo. I moved to Austin in February of 1978. I had just turned 21. I saw many a great concerts there. Pat Travers, Little Feat, Johnny Winter, Commader Cody... I knew Eddie Wilson, who was one of the co-founders of the Armadillo. I haven't seen Eddie in few years, but I believe he still owns the Threadgill's restaurants. Good home-style cooking if you're in Austin.

It's too bad the Dillo is no longer there.
.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Three Dog Night late 60's in Dallas. Don't remember a lot about it.

Saw ZZ Top perform at the Civic Center in Victoria before anyone had ever heard of them, mid to late 60's.


----------



## flatwound (Mar 30, 2010)

Slim Whitman (Ray Price was featured newcomer) Del-Mar Jr. college auditorium in early 50 s.


----------



## JReich (Feb 10, 2015)

Motley Crue in Dallas around 1989


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

Was in junior high around 1972 and got a job working concession stands at the Memorial Coliseum in Corpus Christi. Got to see Chicago, Three Dog Night, Seals and Croft, Bread, and lots of other acts in the year and a half I worked there. A lot of acts that I didn't even know who they were, and have forgotten about too. Tom


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Jethro Tull...and Lord I can't remember the year...about 1972 ??


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

Sony and Cher in Gary, Ind in the late 60's before they were famous.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

KISS in 76...Went with my neighbor when I was 11


----------



## Garwood57 (Jul 1, 2007)

Early 70's, Houston, Beach Boys and shortly thereafter, Santana


----------



## meterman (Jan 2, 2011)

^ I was there


----------



## evenkeel (Apr 6, 2011)

The Fab Four (Beatles, that is). Houston. Super close to the stage, but couldn't hear a thing over the screaming.


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 14, 2005)

Three Dog Night in Mobile circa 1972. Think I was in 7th grade.


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

Paul revere and the raiders, Jefferson Airplane, Steppenwolf, Beachboys, Vanilla Fudge, Linda Ronastand, Traffic, Moving Sidewalks, Spirit, Jimi, Cream, Who, Ted Nuggent (Angelton fairgrounds) just can't remember the correct order.


----------



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)

Billy Idol at Astro World.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

ByGodTx said:


> Billy Idol at Astro World.


Lol I was there! !


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Frank Zappa music hall bout 1979.I think.lol.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Shady Walls said:


> Paul revere and the raiders, Jefferson Airplane, Steppenwolf, Beachboys, Vanilla Fudge, Linda Ronastand, Traffic, Moving Sidewalks, Spirit, Jimi, Cream, Who, Ted Nuggent (Angelton fairgrounds) just can't remember the correct order.


Heck of a first concert!


----------



## CA DU (Jun 24, 2013)

Pearl Jam and Nirvana opened, and headliners: Red Hot Chili Peppers!!!


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Peter Frampton with Mother's Finest as a back up band in Miami back in the 70's. What an eye opener for a young kid.


----------



## Old sailor (Mar 30, 2014)

Ten Years After in 1971.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Boston at The Summit in 1978. Sammy Hagar opened the show


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Bruce Springsteen - Born in the USA tour at the Cotton Bowl. September of 1985, so I was not quite 8. I remember thinking that the bass (not that I knew what it was) was gonna make my chest explode.


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

1970 Jethro Tull , Mammoth Gardens Denver Co.


----------



## chunker59 (Jul 20, 2011)

Forty years from now when they ask this question. :rotfl:

Taylor Swift, Kanye, Katy Perry... sad3sm


----------



## OMB (May 22, 2006)

Jo Jo Gunn and Humble Pie 72 Sam Houston Coliseum


----------



## TXBOSUN (Mar 4, 2007)

Elvis 1957 san Antonio


----------



## CobraO (Aug 27, 2009)

First Concert: Pink Floyd - Silverdome, Pontiac Michigan 1994

Last Concert: Pink Floyd - Toyota Center, Houston Texas 2012


----------



## Old sailor (Mar 30, 2014)

chunker59 said:


> Forty years from now when they ask this question. :rotfl:
> 
> Taylor Swift, Kanye, Katy Perry... sad3sm


Ten years from now they'll have to Google those names. Well at least one of them.


----------



## RiverRat44 (May 19, 2009)

Elvis Presley early 70's at the Hofheinz Pavilion


----------



## TexasCajun (Jun 29, 2006)

Beastie Boys/Green Day/Smashing Pumpkins - 1993


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Rare Earth - Shreveport, LA 1972

Would have been fun to add ticket prices to compare to what they get now.

I will guess $5 a piece for these. Minimum wage had just gone from $1.35 to 1.60!


----------

